
HyperNav, a CSS Only Navigation Menu Framework, Released - Acmion
https://github.com/Acmion/HyperNav
======
Acmion
Just finished, documented and published my personal side project, HyperNav.
HyperNav is an advanced, interactive and unopinoinated built with CSS only.
Please, check it out!

GitHub repository:
[https://github.com/Acmion/HyperNav](https://github.com/Acmion/HyperNav)

Website: [https://hyper-nav.acmion.com/](https://hyper-nav.acmion.com/)

